# Where the can I purchase EMOTIVA ?



## mpesik (Oct 24, 2012)

Hello.
As above.
Thankyou beforehand.
Mike.


----------



## cavchameleon (Jan 7, 2008)

mpesik said:


> Hello.
> As above.
> Thankyou beforehand.
> Mike.


www.emotiva.com

See link on above sponsors, Emotiva is one of them. Just click on link.


----------



## cavchameleon (Jan 7, 2008)

Forgot to add, you can also purchased used on Ebay or on Audiogon, but I find the prices to be pretty close to purchasing directly from Emotiva and you get the full warranty.

Mike,
I noticed that you're in Canada. You may want to call them and see how the shipping/duties work. That can add a lot to the price.


----------



## mpesik (Oct 24, 2012)

Thanks a lot for your effort.
I'm in Edmonton and I really don't wish to purchase till I see/hear the equipment beforehand.
What of ol' Audio Ark?
Thank You.
Mike


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Hey Mike, good to see another Edmontonian on here. 
Yup, I would give them a call and see what they have available to ship to here. Sometimes companies have different ways of shipping that saves you some of the fees across the boarder.
Audio Ark is an ok place but as with many boutique stores they tend to be over priced.


----------



## mpesik (Oct 24, 2012)

Whoops pardon me ; I didn't realize that there was an ally and so close.
Perhaps keep in touch..I wouldn't mind at all!!
After an 8.5 year awful Divorce ,I want to get back to my passions.
Mike.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Emotiva makes s really good amp so you would not have issues with it. they are solid and very well made.


----------



## mpesik (Oct 24, 2012)

I apoligize for ignoring you somewhat... Thankyou for that info.
Best,
Mike.


----------



## mpesik (Oct 24, 2012)

I will seriously look them up.
Thanks fella's.
Mike.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

What are you going to be using for speakers?


----------



## mpesik (Oct 24, 2012)

tonyvdb said:


> What are you going to be using for speakers?


All Maggie's.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Nice choice, do you have a receiver or pre/pro?


----------

